# κοινόχρηστος



## sarant (May 28, 2014)

Οι Πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις ξεκίνησαν όπως πάντα με τη Γλώσσα και έπεσε κείμενο (διασκευασμένο) του Ι.Μ.Παναγιωτόπουλου, το οποίο αρχίζει ως εξής: _Η "ανθρωπιά" είναι λέξη του καιρού μας, ένας όρος κοινόχρηστος, ένα νόμισμα που κυκλοφορεί σε όλα τα χέρια, γιατί συμβαίνει η ανταλλακτική αξία του να είναι πολύ μεγάλη_.

Στις ασκήσεις ζητείται, ανάμεσα σε πολλά άλλα, να δοθεί το αντώνυμο της λ. κοινόχρηστος.
Ποιο να είναι αυτό τάχα; Αν πάμε με το λεξικό συνωνύμων του Μπαμπινιώτη, είναι "ατομικός, ιδιωτικός", κάτι που προφανώς δεν ταιριάζει εδώ. Και δεν ταιριάζει επειδή στη σημερινή χρήση κοινόχρηστος είναι αυτός που χρησιμοποιείται από κοινού (κοινόχρηστοι χώροι πολυκατοικίας) και όχι απλώς "αυτός που χρησιμοποιείται από πολλούς", έστω κι αν ο ορισμός αυτός διατηρείται στα λεξικά. Το κείμενο του Ι.Μ.Π. είναι γραμμένο προφανώς πριν από καμιά πενηνταριά χρόνια, πριν αρχίσουν να κυριαρχούν σε όλη την Ελλάδα οι πολυκατοικίες και τα κοινόχρηστα. 

Οπότε, εγώ δεν θα έβαζα τη λέξη αυτή σε άσκηση. Παγίδες δεν χρειάζονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2014)

Πώς μπορεί, όμως, να ερμηνευτεί στη φράση αυτή το κοινόχρηστος ως «χρησιμοποιούμενος από κοινού»; Θέλω να πω ότι η έννοια είναι εδώ ολοφάνερα: (όρος) συνηθισμένος, που τον χρησιμοποιούν πολλοί, που τον χρησιμοποιούν συχνά, _που κυκλοφορεί σε όλα τα χέρια στόματα_ και τέτοια πράγματα --κάτι που θα οδηγούσε σε αντώνυμα του τύπου (όρος) σπάνιος, ασυνήθιστος κττ.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Υποθέτω ότι [δεν αποκλείεται να] θέλουν κάτι σαν _ιδιόχρηστος_ (αλλά ούτε καφέ δεν έχω πιει ακόμα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Υποθέτω ότι [δεν αποκλείεται να] θέλουν κάτι σαν _ιδιόχρηστος_ (αλλά ούτε καφέ δεν έχω πιει ακόμα).



Στον ιστότοπο της Καθημερινής δίνουν τώρα και κάποιες λύσεις στις ασκήσεις, όπου πραγματικά προτείνουν ως αντώνυμο το _ιδιόχρηστος_. Ξεπερνώντας το γεγονός ότι στο ΛΚΝ δεν υπάρχει καν λήμμα ιδιόχρηστος, ότι στο ΛΝΕΓ ιδιόχρηστος ορίζεται ως ο μη κοινόχρηστος, αυτός _που ανήκει σε έναν ιδιοκτήτη_ και ότι στο ΛΣΑ τα προτεινόμενα αντώνυμα είναι αυτά που έδωσε και ο sarant (ατομικός, ιδιωτικός), αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορεί ένα αντώνυμο να εξετάζεται έξω από τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση του. Το κείμενο αναφέρεται σε κοινόχρηστη λέξη· μπορούμε, άραγε, να αναφερόμαστε και σε «ιδιόχρηστη λέξη»;


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω τη «σωστή» απάντηση, δηλαδή την απάντηση που πηγαίνει στους διορθωτές. Η μαντεψιά μου ήταν μαντεψιά, δεν είναι η απάντηση που θα έδινα εγώ. Το αντώνυμο πρέπει κανονικά να αφορά τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα ήθελα «όρος του ιδιολέκτου» κάποιου ομιλητή. Κάτι σαν το _παρέμπ_ που γράφω εγώ. Κανονικά τώρα θα πρέπει να επιτρέψουν πολλές απαντήσεις: _ιδιόχρηστος, ιδιωτικός, ιδιαίτερος, προσωπικός, ατομικός_.


----------



## sarant (May 28, 2014)

Ιδιωτική λέξη; Προσωπική λέξη; Μα, τότε δεν παίρνεται υπόψη η σημασία της λέξης στο κείμενο. Ήδη ένα φροντιστήριο που είδα προτείνει "ιδιωτικός, προσωπικός", που είναι περίπου η απάντηση που δίνει το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, αλλά για τη σημερινή σημασία της λ. κοινόχρηστος ("που χρησιμοποιείται από κοινού σε αντίθεση με τον ιδιωτικό"). 

Καλά έλεγα ότι δεν έπρεπε να μπει τέτοια ερώτηση.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2014)

Από την αρχή συμφώνησα (άλλο αν δεν το είπα) ότι δεν είναι καλή ερώτηση. Για την ειδικότερη χρήση στο κείμενο, το _σπάνιος_ που λέει ο δόκτωρ είναι η απλούστερη λύση.


----------



## dharvatis (May 28, 2014)

Γνωστός μου καθηγητής είδε την εξής απάντηση στην ερώτηση αυτή: _αντίχρηστος_ :-D :-D :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2014)

sarant said:


> Καλά έλεγα ότι δεν έπρεπε να μπει τέτοια ερώτηση.


Τα δείγματα, πάντως, σε κάνουν να αναρωτιέσαι και για την ποιότητα των απαντήσεων των φροντιστηρίων και την ευστροφία των συντακτών τους...


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Γνωστός μου καθηγητής είδε την εξής απάντηση στην ερώτηση αυτή: _αντίχρηστος_ :-D :-D :-D


Ήταν η πρώτη απάντηση που ήθελα να δώσω, αλλά σκέφτηκα να μην το ξεκινήσουμε με φαιδρότητες.


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2014)

Αυτό μου θύμισε έναν παλιό γνωστό που έλεγε "ο Αντίχριστος είμαι εγώ, η μητέρα μου έτσι με φώναζε όποτε έκανα ζαβολιές".


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2014)

Mια ενημέρωση από σχόλιο επισκέπτη στο ιστολόγιομ, που προφανώς είναι φιλόλογος βαθμολογητής:
_Το ιδιωτικός το πήραμε σωστό. Άλλωστε όλα τα γραπτά που διόρθωσα αυτό είχαν ως απάντηση_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2014)

Εγώ περιμένω τώρα την απάντηση στο ερώτημα που έθεσες μετά, αν θα θεωρούσαν σωστό και το _σπάνιος_.


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2014)

Όπως ίσως είδες:
Άρα για τα συνώνυμα δεν μπορώ να τα βάλω κάτω και να κάνω τέτοιους υπολογισμούς.Μου φαίνεται σωστό τικ και πάμε παρακάτω. (λάθος αλλά έτσι είναι). παλιότερα φτιάχναμε μια λίστα σωστών αλλά γινόταν μάχη οπότε μας αφήνουν σχετικά ελεύθερους.


----------

